# PLL - 2 side recognition Software



## ddollard (Apr 13, 2010)

I am looking for software to that I am able to practice my PLL - 2 side recognition. I remember using one many moons ago, althought have not been able to find it again.

Any help would be appreciated
Thanks
Dwayne


----------



## ddollard (Apr 13, 2010)

*Found Link*

Found the link:

http://t2.technion. ac.il/~syuripe/ PLLRT.zip

It's dead.... Posted by someone by the name of Yuri Pertsovski

My search Continues...
Dwayne


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 13, 2010)

http://fn.dy.fi/old/misc/ll/index.pl


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 13, 2010)

Whoa! Cool program! But how do you go about it? Do I perform that algorithm? Does it give me like a cheat or hint or something so I can get acclimated? Looks fun.


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 13, 2010)

hmm, i might have seen something pretty similar to that link's 'petrus Step 1 Step 2' stuff, only for Roux. 1st block and 2nd block. i recently got interested in Roux (again), but failed to find that F2B solver again.. any help?


----------



## Carrot (Apr 13, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://fn.dy.fi/old/misc/ll/index.pl



lol the fourth PLL I got was a U2 xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 13, 2010)

poorshooter said:


> hmm, i might have seen something pretty similar to that link's 'petrus Step 1 Step 2' stuff, only for Roux. 1st block and 2nd block. i recently got interested in Roux (again), but failed to find that F2B solver again.. any help?



Hmm, I've had no such luck looking for it (mostly because I don't know the name). I would be really interested if someone could find it.


----------



## chris410 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been using this site: http://brunson.com/drillsergeant/


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://fn.dy.fi/old/misc/ll/index.pl


Ha, I've had an unfinished version of that with more features lying around for almost 2 years now... Didn't think anyone would use it, there are some nice programs for LL recognition/alg practice out there already.



poorshooter said:


> hmm, i might have seen something pretty similar to that link's 'petrus Step 1 Step 2' stuff, only for Roux. 1st block and 2nd block. i recently got interested in Roux (again), but failed to find that F2B solver again.. any help?


This?


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 14, 2010)

Johannes91 said:


> This?



precisely what i was looking for..! thanks!


----------

